# Alfie has a bit of blood in his poo



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked up my new pup on Friday he has been fantastic and a bundle of joy since! Already a firm member I the family however I have noticed a small amount of blood in his poo. He doesn't have diarrhoea. He is also eating, drinking and playing as normal and his tail is wagging all the time. He is not lethargic and basically just his normal self. He is going to the vets in the morning but does anybody have any idea what this could be or if it's serious? Or has this happened to any of your cockapoo's before? I am worried sick
Thanks
Lois


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Tilly had the same when I brought her home. Hers turned out to be Colitis. (very common) got stuff to pup into her food off the vet an it cleared up in no time. 
Hope this helps. If your going to the vet tomorrow anyway I would worry to much. 
Goo luck xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It happened recently with my older dog Biscuit but was with mucus and runny poo too so needed antibiotics. I'm sure your vet will be able to advise. x


----------



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

Took him to the vets this morning for his first health check, vet said he was a healthy little pup. Mentioned about the blood she said i should keep an eye for a few days as it is not in every poo and he doesnt have diarrhoea but i have been feeding him pedigree puppy wet food. She said this is very rich so this may be the problem and gave me some higher quality science plan food. Lets hope this settles his tum or i will be taking him back in a few days.
lois x


----------



## Minstrel (Aug 31, 2012)

Exactly the same thing happend with us last week a couple of days after we brought Minstrel home i noticed some blood, but otherwise she was fine. She went to the vet a couple of days later for a health check and we mentioned it & the vet gave us some paste to give her and i haven't seen any since. I think it can be quite common and can even be brought on by the stress of them moving to a new home. Always best to get it checked though.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We have had this too in Rafferty's poo and some are quite runny too. Vet said just to keep an eye on it and if it became constant diarrhoea to take him back-she called it stress colitis and said that lots of puppies get it. It's because they are having lots of different things to cope with and jabs and worming and usually bathing too.If it is still the same once they settle into some routine in their lives and are used to their surroundings, then this will be the time to see if diet may be the cause. This is what my vet has told me and hopefully it will settle on it's own. Rafferty is full of beans and is eating well and has plenty of energy so I'm trying not to worry too much. They can pick up the vibes if you are stressed every time they have a poo and this could make it worse. Keep calm and carry on seems to be the message


----------



## cje234 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is he due a worming soon? It happened with Billy and the breeder suggested bringing forward his worming by a few days which seemed to settle it down.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Alfie is better soon :hug:


----------



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

The vet gave us hills science plan food and his poo's are much firmer and no blood already. So the vet must have been right she said the pedigree puppy that we were feeding him was too rich. I'll keep an eye on it though but it seems to have cleared up 
X


----------



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

Oops spoke too soon he now has diarrhoea maybe I put too much of the new food in? Rang the vets and they said its probably that and I just need to keep an eye on him x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you tried just plain steamed chicken or white fish & boiled rice? This is what I always feed mine when they have diahorrea, also pro kaolin is excellent just a paste you squirt in their mouth contains probiotics and something to bind things up again, these two things always work for me and Beau has had blood and mucous in her no2s a few times now, Blood in runny no2 s is often seen but wouldn't let it go on for too long before you see the vet again if you cannot sort it with diet. X


----------



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

Well the blood has cleared up fine however he has had diarrhoea again today and a little bit yesterday?! I have no idea what I'm doing wrong worried in over feeding him but he always finishes his food and wants more. I am going to try the chicken and rice tomorrow I think do you know how much I should give him and how many times a day? At the moment I feed him 4 times a day. Also do I give him it warm or cold? He is absolutly fine other than this it's just such a worry x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is a worry, but I know it is very common in young puppies, who have just arrived in a new surrounding - both the diarrheoa and the bloody poop. I agree with the chicken and rice feeding - more easy on the tummy. Hope it clears up soon....


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Loistho said:


> Well the blood has cleared up fine however he has had diarrhoea again today and a little bit yesterday?! I have no idea what I'm doing wrong worried in over feeding him but he always finishes his food and wants more. I am going to try the chicken and rice tomorrow I think do you know how much I should give him and how many times a day? At the moment I feed him 4 times a day. Also do I give him it warm or cold? He is absolutly fine other than this it's just such a worry x


Hi I would cook a couple of boneless chicken breast and chop into bite size pieces and divide into four portions and add a couple of tbsp rice to each portion i prefer to cook the rice for each meal then add the hot rice to the chicken as they seem to like warm food rather than cold,try to steam the chicken if poss I normally slice it raw a bit so it cooks through quicker. I would feed 4 meals and feed at the times you would normally feed if he still is hungry then just give him some chicken on its own. Best not to reheat rice as it contains a bacteria once cold that can be harmful once heated. I would feed chicken & rice or use white fish and rice until you see his no2's starting to go solid again it can still take a day at least to improve then start adding his kibble to his diet again. I would also avoid any treats or puppy milk if you give him any until you have seen an improvement then when i start to reintroduce things back again i tend to do one thing only on a daily basis that way you can find out what it maybe that is upsetting his tummy, also if you can ask the vet about Pro kaolin too it really is good stuff. Good luck xx


----------



## Loistho (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice we have started him on hickey and rice today doesn't seem to be any improvement yet but hopefully tomorrow there will be. He is due at the vet on thursday for injections and worming however I may take him before if no improvement and will definitely mention the paste x


----------

